# Me .. a redhead.. LOL



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry for the bad pic, I have the same haircolor as always, but they look red on that pic...


----------



## rubysubi (Apr 3, 2005)

thats's so awesome!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

Thx!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 3, 2005)

The color looks good with your eyes!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

My red hair?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 3, 2005)

looks fantastic!! What did you use for your eyebrows? I am trying to find a color that suits my red hair :\ That seems to come close!! Your makeup is flawless as always!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2005)

FABULOUS! GAWD the red hair looks WONDERFUL!! i love it!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 3, 2005)

wow you look great w/ red hair!!!

love the make-up, honey!


----------



## Nuttyuyen (Apr 3, 2005)

wow ur make up looks awesome!! u are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I like it too especially your eyebrows!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 3, 2005)

Beautiful! Love your new hair!


----------



## Janice (Apr 3, 2005)

Now I want Love Nectar! <3


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 3, 2005)

you look very sun-kissed, great colors for spring!! Gorgeous as always


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL thx! But its not the real color of my hair!! Its just the bad lighting! I have the same boring brown as always....


----------



## 54626 (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe you should go red?
Everyone seems to love it!

Also, the make-up is lovely
as usual, a tad light, but it works.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm afraid of red hair! I don't love that color...


----------



## 54626 (Apr 3, 2005)

You're afraid of red hair?
On you, or in general?

It's usually fairly pretty.
Depends, I guess.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2005)

On me.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 4, 2005)

Pretty kitty, I meant the haircolor!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh okay!


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 4, 2005)

Gorgeous as usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just got Love Nectar and it is a GORGEOUS color!!!! (it looks amazing on you PrettyKitty!


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (Apr 4, 2005)

UR MAKEUP AND HAIR LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## blaherina (Apr 4, 2005)

You always seem to have the perfect gloss/lipstick! it always look gross on me =(


----------



## kissablethoughts (Apr 4, 2005)

.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

I am a redhead also. I got it done on Tuesday. you look gorgeous in that picture.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Jamiemeng! But its not the real color of my hair!! Its just the bad lighting! I have the same brown as always....


----------



## MACreation (Apr 11, 2005)

What is your real haircolor? I think it's naturally very pretty!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

your welcome prettykitty.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 11, 2005)

My hair color is brown, and the fake too.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 11, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------

